# Proper Way Of Doing Simran



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

As for as your question about the proper way of doing Simran. Well...I'm sure everyone would give you a different answer but in my experience the following things made my meditation very powerful and focused.

Use a Mental Focus:
1. Focus at your third eye point (with your eyes closed...focusing your eyes at the point in between your eyebrows...as if you were really looking at it). This stimulates your master gland; the pituitary gland.
2. Or Focus your eyes on the tip of your nose. This "locks" your mind and keeps you focused. Use this when your mind is always wandering. The focus pulls on the optic nerve which stimulates your pituitary gland (I think that is the one).

Proper Chanting:
When you chant the mantras try your best to pronounce them properly. Don't slurr the words together. Much of the power in Simran is repetition of the mantra. 

The following two articles may answer some of your questions:

The Science of Naad & Gurbani
(As explained by Siri Singh Sahib Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogiji)
Naad means "the essence of all sounds". All languages contain sounds which relate to one or more of the five elements of air, fire,
water, earth or ether. Gurbani is a perfect combination and permutation of sounds relating to all the five elements in complete
balance. When Guru Arjun Dev, the fifth Guru Nanak, compiled the Siri Guru Granth Sahib, in 1604, he put in only those Banis
which were in Naad. These compositions are called Gurbani.

There are eighty-four meridian points on the upper palate of a human's mouth. One can feel that upper palate with the tongue and
experience its different surfaces. There are two rows of meridian points on the upper palate and on the gum behind the upper
teeth. The tongue stimulates those meridian points, and they in turn stimulate the hypothalamus which makes the pineal gland
radiate. When the pineal gland radiates, it creates an impulsation in the pituitary gland. When the pituitary gland gives impulsation,
the entire glandular system secretes and a human being obtains bliss. This is the science.

Gurbani is the combination of the tongue with the meridian points. When you read and recite Gurbani, it stimulates your
hypothalamus. It is totally different than any scriptures because Gurbani is made in a scientific way. There are two banis: "kachee
bani" is that which does not fit on the Naad. It is not a balanced sound current. "Pakee bani" is that which fits on the Naad and is
balanced. One who knows the Naad knows the Aad, the Primal Creativity. One who knows the Aad is Parmayshwaar, the
Supreme God.

The whole language of Gurbani has the power to make a person divine, just in its recitation, if done correctly. One need not be
concerned with the meaning for a change in consciousness. Bani has to be understood by the heart, not by the head. There is no
power in the head, it is in the heart. The head is for God and the heart is for you. That is why Guru Gobind Singh asked for the
head, and not for the heart. Whosoever lives with the head to God and heart for self, that prayer is complete.

The entire Siri Guru Granth Sahib is the calling of the Beloved. It is in Naad. Torah, Bible and Vedas are not in Naad because
none of them felt that much pain of separation between God and the beloved.

Word Definitions
Rensubhai - Continual repetition of Gurbani
Naad - The essence of all sounds
Gurbani - A perfect combination of sounds related to all the 5 elements in complete balance
Bani - That which ??? on the Naad and is balanced

One who knows the naad knows the Aad, which is God.

Siri Guru Granth Sahib
Siri Guru Granth Sahib is the Guru, and it contains the Guru. What is the Guru? It is the formula for
experiencing one's own divinity. Siri Guru Granth Sahib has the power to give one the experience of God
because it is a Siri Guru. Here is the progression: Guru, the one who tells you the truth of the formula,
and Siri Guru, the one who tells you the universality of the formula, the application of the entire applied
formula. Siri Guru Granth Sahib always tells you what you need to hear in order to be able to rise above
the limitations of the particular time and space. Waheguru is the ecstasy of the experience of the
application of the formula. In other words, by doing what the Guru says, you experience the blessing of
that.

The Science of Naad and Gurbani
Naad means "the essence of all sounds." All languages contain sounds which relate to one or more of the
five elements of air, fire, water, earth and ether. Gurbani is a perfect combination and permutation of
sounds relating to all the five elements in complete balance. When Guru Arjan Dev, the fifth Guru Nanak,
compiled Siri Guru Granth Sahib in 1604, he only put in those banis which were in naad. These
compositions were called Gurbani. 

When we break up the words, "Siri Guru Granth Sahib," into their naad, the syllables of each word tell the
essence of the meaning of Siri Guru Granth Sahib. Every word has a naad, and every naad has a
combination.

Siri means the entire light of the sun's creativity, Lakshmi. Whatever has been created, whatever is
possibly created, shall be created or can be created, is called siri.

Guru ("Gu" means darkness, and "ru" means light) means from darkness to light, from ignorance to
knowledge. Guru is one who gives you the technology to remove your ignorance about something.

Granth ("gra" means knot, "an" means ultimate, and "naath" means owner, master, God) is that which
creates the ultimate knot with God. Anything which creates the ultimate knot with God is called a granth.
Granth is not a book and can never be a book. Sahib ("saa" means light, infinity, and "hib" means now) is
the totality of here and now.

How Naad Works In Recitation of Gurbani
There are eighty-four meridian points on the upper palate of a human's mouth. One can feel that upper
palate with the tongue and experience its different surfaces. There are two rows of meridian points on the
upper palate and on the gum behind the upper teeth. The tongue stimulates those meridian points, and
they in turn stimulate the hypothalamus which makes the pineal gland radiate. When the pineal gland
radiates, it creates an impulse in the pituitary gland. When the pituitary gland gives impulses, the entire
glandular system secretes and a human being obtains bliss. This is the science.

Gurbani is the combination of the tongue with the meridian points. When you read and recite Gurbani, it
stimulates your hypothalamus. It is totally different than any scriptures because Gurbani is made in a
scientific way. One who knows the naad, knows the aad, which is the primal creativity. One who knows
the aad is Parameshwar, the supreme God.

The whole language of Gurbani has the power to make a person divine, just in its recitation, if done
correctly. One need not be concerned with the meaning to experience a change in consciousness. Bani has
to be understood by the heart, not by the head. There is no power in the head; it is in the heart. The lead
is for God and the heart is for you. That is why Guru Gobind Singh asked for the head, and not for the
heart. "Whosoever lives with head to God and heart for self, that prayer is complete." (Siri Singh Sahib
Yogi Bhajan)

The entire Siri Guru Granth Sahib is the calling of the Beloved. It is in naad. The following are the daily
banis given by Guru Gobind Singh, and which tattvas (element) they relate to:
* Japji, Shabad Hazare Ether
* Jaap Sahib, Tavprasad Swaye Air
* Anand Sahib Fire
* Rehiras (including Bentee Chaupaee) Water
* Kirtan Sohila Earth

These banis should be read from the gutkaa (book of banis), so that one does not get engulfed in one's
thoughtfulness. They are best read, even though one may have them memorized.

Power and Effects of the Daily Banis
Japji Sahib: This bani controls one's "ji," one's soul. When your ji, your being, is endangered, when the
radiance of your soul is weak, recite Japji. Guru Nanak said that the thirty-eight pauris of Japji would
liberate the humanity from the cycles of birth and death.

Shabad Hazare: This is the highest love letter by a disciple, written by Arjan to Guru Ram Das. Its gift is
that it gives the benefits of a thousand shabads, and one's soul will merge directly with God. It makes the
separated ones come home with grace. One who recites this shabad will never be separated from their
beloved.

Jaap Sahib: The naad of Jaap Sahib rouses the soul and the self of the Being. "Sahib" also means grace.
Recite it when your position is endangered, or when your authoritative personality is weak. This bani
brings grace and greatness. It will also give you the ability that, whatever people say, you will
automatically be able to compute what they are actually saying. Once you are able to recite it correctly, it
will give you the power, the siddhi, that whatever you say must happen. Man can direct God, and God
can direct man. Guru Gobind Singh recited Jaap Sahib so we won't become beggars at the doors of others.

Tavprasad Swaye: This bani was spoken by Guru Gobind Singh. When you are not getting any
satisfaction out of life, this is the bani to recite.

Anand Sahib: Whoever recites the forty pauris of Anand Sahib will have endless bliss, because the Guru is
limitless. In this bani, mind and body are explained in relation to cosmic divinity. Guru Amar Das gave us
the song of bliss, which is Anand Sahib, to qualify the mind and to understand the depth. For husband and
wife to get together, recite it together, alternating sutras (lines).

Rehiras Sahib: This bani is recited after one has worked and is tired. It adds energy (raa-hu) to one's
being, to one's total concept. Also, recite it when your principle worldly wealth is endangered. In naad, reh
means live, and raas means commodity, so Rehiraas means living commodity. Rehiras Sahib helps you
when you are physically weak, or weak in money, property and earthly goods.

Kirtan Sohila: This bani is done before sleep at night. It is the most harmonious naad ever uttered. It
multiplies the aura to the sensitivity of protection that it eliminates any negativity for miles and miles.
When you are endangered by any species of direct or indirect source, and when you want to protect
yourself with the surrounding of the entire magnetic field of the earth, recite Kirtan Sohila.

Experiencing and Understanding Gurbani
The Guru's Word (Gurbani) is what the Guru spoke. It is the imprint of the essence of God. It is the
pathway to God. If the ordinary human being speaks it, it will always elevate him to that state of
consciousness of the Guru. The Guru's consciousness is united with God, so the person will automatically
get united with God, if he speaks the same words. It is a scientific and direct way to unite the finite with
the Infinite Consciousness. The hypothalamus will get the same tingling. The impulses of the pituitary will
function the same way and get the other glands to secrete also in the same way as it was in the body of
Guru Nanak.

Gurbani is nothing but a total illustrated, facilitated science of naad for human knowledge. It is an
individual effort. Read Gurbani in the way Guru says it, and understand it, and you will be in such ecstasy
you will not believe it! Concentration on the construction of the word, and the sound is the proper way to
recite Gurbani. As you are creating the sound, the meaning will automatically come to you, now or later. It
is just a matter of time and space. You must listen to your own construction of the Gurbani. This is the
technical way in Naad Yoga.

There are two ways to go about understanding Gurbani. The first is to know the meaning through
purposeful study; and the second is to recite it, and you will automatically understand the meaning
intuitively. Gurbani has to be recited with the tongue, through japa. But, when you read meditatively for
the purpose of understanding the meaning, it is okay.

The Power of the Shabad, Gurbani Kirtan, and Nam Simran
In Siri Guru Granth Sahib each shabad has its own individual domain, power, ridhi (worldly riches), sidhi
(spiritual power), and nau nidhi (nine treasures). All occult powers are there. The recitation of shabads
gives you the power to redeem the environments. Shabad is a part of the power of God, and when the
shabad merges in you, you become God.

The lotus feet of God is the shabad of God. The sound itself will uplift you and take away the disease and
sorrow from within you. Meditate on the lotus feet of God in your heart. The sound of the spirit is the
shabad. Decorate yourself with it. Shabad is the fountain of spirit. It will always keep you flowing and
growing.

The neutral mind records the shabad, the Truth. When your mind is freaking out, the shabad
automatically comes. The shabad has the power to control you and your mind. Otherwise there is no way
you or your mind can be controlled. Shabad brings inner balance. The power of inner balance is the
shabad, and the power of the shabad is inner balance.

When controlled, our minds can create great things, because the power of the mind is also very infinite.
When disciplined, it can change the vibrations and the magnetic psyche of the earth. That is why we come
before Siri Guru Granth Sahib and do kirtan (singing of God's praises). Kirtan is to change the magnetic
psyche of the universe with those vibrations of the Word of the Guru, the naad, so that we can principally
enrich the self in ecstasy.

Nam simran (continuos remembrance of God's Name, of Self) is the preparation for Gurbani. You grind
the ground, make the earth ready, and then you do simran. Simran is gurmantra (mantra given by the
Guru). Khalsa is to recite Waheguru, and a Sikh is to recite Sat Nam. Sat Nam can elevate the
consciousness of any person to Infinity, and Waheguru can bring you the experience of that Infinity. Wha
means Infinite, he means Thou, and guru means self. When chanted, it brings you very near God. Sat
Nam is a panch shabad (mantra containing five parts). Saa means Infinity, taa means birth, naa means
death, and maa means resurrection. Sat Nam is the shabad in which you have superiority over God. God
is a slave in the hand of the devotees. Sat Nam purifies the entire time and space, when you speak it even
once; it does not matter when. It is superior self-power of God. God is remembered by His actions. Nam
simran is a must to prepare for Gurbani to have its effect. It is the complete science of the word and
sound. It changes a human's biological and psychological metabolism of his body, mind, and soul.

Nitnem: Daily Recitation of Guru's Bani
The following is a story which Siri Singh Sahib ji told at Khalsa Women's Training Camp: "There is a
surprising story about my grandmother. She never spoke in a loud voice. I have never seen that woman
offending anybody, and I have never seen a single human being offend her. The respect was so great that
everyone would settle disputes by Mata ji's decision, without going to court. Whatever she would say,
people would accept it as the truth and nothing but the truth. That reputation and non-offensiveness was
built from her perfection of her nitnem, her sadhana and Gurbani.

I am trying to illustrate to you that after a certain age in life, if you do not have nitnem and sadhana, then
you will not churn yourself. When milk is churned, it takes a lot of milk to make a little butter. As milk has
to be churned to make butter, like has to be churned. Gurbani works to churn the brain waves through the
hyp0othalmus. You need not be a Sikh. In India, for example, there are a lot of Hindus and Muslims who
recite Gurbani. Gurbani is for a person who wants to be graceful, a person who wants to be balanced, and
a person who wants to do things by their radiance. A person's presence alone should see the job done."

Nitnem in Gurbani gives you a very powerful meditative mind. It gives you the balance required. Energy
comes to a person from the head, and the head is the distributing center through the spine. It is a must that
when one reads Gurbani, it be done in the correct harmony and rhythm.

It is compulsory for Khalsa to read all the five banis daily. They were given so that a person's incarnated
personality may elevate itself to defend through any negativity or misfortune.

http://fateh.sikhnet.com//sikhnet/Y...F3DAC99E8C1EEFE28725673B0052738B!OpenDocument


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Jaap*

Jaap means ‘recitation.’
Ajappaa-Jaap Ajapaa-Jaap is a Jaap (recitation) without doing Jaap. 

*Simran *
Simran is remembrance. The mind gets filled with the constant remembrance of God, and there is no more recitation of His name (Waheguru). 
*Dheaan*

Dheaan is meditation - contemplation on God. It is thinking about God and is different from Jaap - recitation of His name. Dhean is the process of thinking about Him may be with changing thoughts. 



*Naam*

Waheguru Naam is the Gurmantar - formula given by the Guru (Prophet) and for the Sikhs, it is the word ‘Waheguru.’ It means, ‘the wonderful one who removes ignorance” i.e. the giver of the light of God - His knowledge. It is also called ‘Shabad’ or “Word.” The word ‘Waheguru’ not combined with any other word is for the Sikhs to recite - to do Jaap. Only the word ‘Waheguru’ is the Naam. The pure Naam-Jaap is recitation only of the word ‘Waheguru.’ In the Sikh world, ‘Naam-Jaap’ pertains to recitation of the word ‘Waheguru.’


----------



## LatteLily (Feb 28, 2009)

I enjoy reading all the posts and the comments. Thanks for the educational information. I have a question......Last week was Ash Wednesday for the Catholic Church and I send my child to Catholic Schooling because of my strong faith and belef in God. But we do not beleive in the way of Catholism. We do not pray to Mary or the Saint or any Disiciples. I teach my child Sikhism and Christianity....there is only One God. In the church last week, we are required to attend mass because my child is a student of the school, and I was very down hearted and sad. I did not allow my child to receive the ashes on the forehead because I did not want to dishonor the Church. Instead, the only offended were the church people...who looked appalled and shocked that we were the only ones not marked with ashes. My child is very smart and knows how to accept the emotions of humanbeings, and my child is so strong in spirit that nothing bothered them. It bothered me. Later that same day, my child wanted to return to church...at a time of no service and no mass. When we entered the scarcely filled Church I was blessed to see two Sikhs sitting in the pews.  I was surprised to see them, but still blessed and happy. I no longer felt alone. I am not Indian but I named one baby Simran. Simran is learning to walk and toddled straight to the Sikhs in the pew, and I blurted, "Simran, simran." The sikh man sat stunned and rather froze. I took my children to pray and as we left, my other child ran to the alter to smear ash on her forehead. It was sweet. Did I offend my friend by naming my child Simran even though we are not Indian? We are Hispanic/Latino. I have prayed that I did not offend anyone. Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 28, 2009)

LatteLily ji

I am not sure how to ask my question in a clear way. But here it is! Why would 2 Sikhs who are in a Roman Catholic Church be horrified by your daughter running to get ashes. What were they doing there to begin with on Ash Wednesday? If they were there to participate in the flowing vibrations of a holy atmosphere then why not see your little child's actions as a free and spontaneous expressions of the same feelings? 

You did not direct your child to get ashes . In fact your kept yourself and your children away from that part of the ceremony. So obviously you were not creating confusion for them as to what is proper for Sikhs to do in a place of worship that is not a Sikh place of worship. 

Well, you could have yelled and chased after your child and then scolded -- but that's not an answer. So don't let people get under your skin... too many busy-bodies in this world.


----------



## LatteLily (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello aad002 ji,
I meant to explain if I might offend using the name Simran, since we are not Indian and because the meaning of the name...always remember God. 

The people who were horrified were the Catholic members, not my Sikh brother and sister. 

My sikh brother and sister were blessed. I am teaching my girls that there is only One God, and that cerimonial rituals are not a part of earning points with God. Instead, earnest prayers and good deeds are what God sees. Not ceremonials. 

I should have explained the story better. Sorry. But thanks for the question. And you are right, there definately are too many busy-bodies in this world. I learned how to accept that. :yes:


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 8, 2009)

> Simran is learning to walk and toddled straight to the Sikhs in the pew, and I blurted, "Simran, simran." The Sikh man sat stunned and rather froze.



Probably would have happened to me too. :agoodpoint:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 8, 2009)

Sikh80 said:


> *Proper way Of doing Simran*
> *Use a Mental Focus:*
> 
> 
> ...



Sikh 80 Ji,
Gurfateh.

Is there any chance that you have the relevant quotes from Gurbani Tuks on this "techniques". That would be wonderful as I am going to discuss this at my next Gurbani Seminar and i know my students will ask for direct quotes from SGGS/Sikh History.
Guur Nanak jis life as  a hardworking honest Farmer/ Shopkeeper/treasurer of the Lodhi sultan etc and the other Guru Sahibaans as stated in the janmasakhis have all these examples in plenty....

I have all the quotes I need for Hard work, Honest labour, Selfless work, seva, putting ones mind and body towards work to earn honest earnings as a way of "simran technique" but none for .....the other popular ones..like quiet room, lights off, darkness, focussing on thsi point or that point, breathing silently, proper chanting without slurring etc etc..etc etc etc.

My Seminar is in ten days time and i want to be fully prepared for a grilling..:rofl!!:


----------



## Gursikh_Gurmukh (Mar 11, 2009)

Sikh80 said:


> *Proper way Of doing Simran*
> *Use a Mental Focus:*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sikhs are forbideen from using any of the above mentioned ways to achieve Nirankar. Guru Dev ji specified a very simple manner to perform SIMRAN and that was 
" Dhuun Meh teyaan, teyaan me janeya, Gurmukh akath kahani" 

Guru Dev ji explained that to be one with Waheguru, you must close your eyes, sit in a comfortable position, breathe in and say Wahe and when you breathe out, you utter guru, and keep your dheyaan in the sound. 

Again, when you breathe in, you utter "wahe"
When you breathe out, you say " guru" 

This is called Swas Gras Simran and is described in Gurbani Sahib numerous times. 

The Gurmantar that is given to us by Gurus is " Waheguru" 

Waheguru gurmantar hai, Jaap homay khoyy" 

So as a sikh or anyone, do not keep your focus on the location of the third eye. 

Sukhbir S Bedi
NYC


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

Gurmukh ji

Thank you for your post as it simplifies the idea of the mantra -- it is to and for our connection with Waheguru.

You can help me with one question. I do not know where to find the tuks where the proper way of breathing is described. Forgive my ignorance on this point. The method of breathing has been described by meditation teachers in so many various ways that it becomes confusing to many of us. 

The breathing aspects of meditation have posed problems for many forum members who have asked questions about this. Your information would be most appreciated. Thank you again.


----------



## Gursikh_Gurmukh (Mar 11, 2009)

"Swas Swas Theyaaye Mera Gursikh" is one Tuk that gives us the vidhi or the way to recite Gurmantar but I shall within a day post more Tuk's that further clarify not only what has to be uttered but how it has to be uttered. Both are important. 

For more info, you may refer to this video, 
YouTube - akatha katha


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you -- that is very kind.:star:


----------

